# Aldabs



## Yvonne G (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mike1011* is just learning his way around the forum and he asked me to post some pictures for him. He'll come onto the thread later and give us the scoop about the pictures:


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne, I'm going to figure this picture thing out this week. The larger of them are imports for little over a year and the three smaller ones are aldabramans I recieved as hatchlings last June. Thanks again for putting them up!


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2011)

i think you need a bigger soaking bucket! HA!
welcome.. i had major issues posting pics too.. 
try Tinypic.com... works for me!


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for posting those! they look great!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 23, 2011)

They look awesome! Do you plan to breed?


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 23, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> They look awesome! Do you plan to breed?



Thanks, no I dont plan on breeding, just keeping 2-3 females as pets


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 23, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> jeffbens0n said:
> 
> 
> > They look awesome! Do you plan to breed?
> ...



Hi Mike, great pics, do you live in a warm climate where they are outside all the time? perhaps we could bother you for pics of the Aldabs enclosure.....? thanks, I think almost everyone on TFO is amazed at the aldab keepers dedication.


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 23, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> mike1011 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffbens0n said:
> ...



I will work on the pics of the enclosure(no easy task for me). I live in Rockland county, N.Y. At this age they come in from x-mas till March 1. Once about 18-24" they stay out all year in a heated shed with an attached greenhouse I put up and break down once the temps get up to 45 deg.(its usually up for Dec,Jan and Feb.) I am going to build a new shed soon and are going to get a much better greenhouse for them thats easier on they eye.(I like everything to be asthetically pleasing)


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW, i am shocked that you live that far north!!! of course you are about 8 hours south of me but to see that you do it gives me a glimmer of hope that some day I could as well..... I have the same type of setup.... A heated shed attached to a greenhouse, and my greenhouse is attached to outdoor pens that are all able to be closed of depending on the weather....my closed shed season is about late october to early april......april and october I will open the greenhouse during the day but the outdoor pens are off limits, (unless an exceptional day is present), what I would love to have is a large heated green house!! now that would be fantastic......


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 23, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> WOW, i am shocked that you live that far north!!! of course you are about 8 hours south of me but to see that you do it gives me a glimmer of hope that some day I could as well..... I have the same type of setup.... A heated shed attached to a greenhouse, and my greenhouse is attached to outdoor pens that are all able to be closed of depending on the weather....my closed shed season is about late october to early april......april and october I will open the greenhouse during the day but the outdoor pens are off limits, (unless an exceptional day is present), what I would love to have is a large heated green house!! now that would be fantastic......



I saw the pics in the enclosure section. very nicely done!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 23, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> Thanks, no I dont plan on breeding, just keeping 2-3 females as pets



It looks like you already have 6!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 23, 2011)

*They are the best I have ever seen, LOL, well I am biased.  They look great Mike.*


----------



## Jacob (Apr 6, 2011)

Preettttyyy, i love them!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 6, 2011)

They do look great, I am for sure biased!


----------



## rachael (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, theyre look great. I love the all black torts. Im so jealous of you! One day, one day. 
Maybe next time Im back home (in naples) we could visit your farm of sorts, Aldabramn  Are you located in South florida as well Mike?


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 7, 2011)

you bought them from aldabraman....COOL. Let's see the hatchery aldabraman


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

HarleyK said:


> you bought them from aldabraman....COOL. Let's see the hatchery aldabraman



Well, he sorta bought them from us by way of one of our wholesale customers. They were bred and hatched at our program in Florida.


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 7, 2011)

rachael said:


> wow, theyre look great. I love the all black torts. Im so jealous of you! One day, one day.
> Maybe next time Im back home (in naples) we could visit your farm of sorts, Aldabramn  Are you located in South florida as well Mike?



Once you go black...


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 7, 2011)

They look great!

I use Photobucket.com


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice pictures! They don't seem to be shy at all


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

HarleyK said:


> Nice pictures! They don't seem to be shy at all



 Not at all, we handle them from the day they are removed from the incubators. Soakings, moved from outside pens into indoor night cantainers if below 70f, etc......


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 8, 2011)

**Green with envy**

Man!! I want me and Aldabra some kind of BAD!!!

But, heck...I'm wanting just about every species of tortoise imaginable! I'm telling you...I'm anxious to start building my "tortoise empire"!! 

But seriously, they look great Mike!

Cheers


----------

